# best speaker system in india



## gaurav816 (Feb 14, 2007)

1. hi performance 5.1 digital speaker system for dektop PC. The best available in india, price up to 50,000 bucks.

2. review of logitech Z-5500 digital 5.1 speaker system.

3. best sound card from creative for logitech Z-5500.


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 14, 2007)

You can also go for the Logitech Z-5450 5.1 Wireless Speakers which costs around 32k and review is found in the following link

*www.tech2.com/india/reviews/speakers-pc/logitech-z5450-51-wireless-speakers/3837/0


----------

